# Vietnamese Restaurants



## JustJoel (Dec 13, 2018)

I’m surprised there’s no forum for restaurants, but I guess since this is mainly a cooking site, restaurant stuff belongs off topic...

You can’t throw a dead cat in La Vegas without hitting a Vietnamese restaurant these days. Thing is, they’re _all _pho and banh mi!

Vietnamese cuisine is one of the most complex and subtle cuisines on the planet as I understand it; a mixture of Asian and European cuisines that rival the most complex French orItalian techniques. So why can America only come up with soup and sandwich restaurants? I would _love_ to experience some true haute Vietnamese cuisine! (Preferably when someone else is picking up the tab!)


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2018)

It's kinda tough because we're scattered around the world. It does little good to rave about a great restaurant in Boston when only a couple of folks can take advantage.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 13, 2018)

You’ve certainly got a point there. But then what’s the point of our nightly dinner menus? We rarely post the recipes, and I’m not popping by Boston, or Albuquerque, Or Essex, or New Zealand for dinner anytime soon! It’s inspiration! Tell me about the chowder you had in Boston, post a pic, and maybe I’ll try making a facsimile of it!

Maybe one day I _will_ get to Albuquerque to try that amazing chili!

So, have you got any high end Vietnamese restaurants around. I’ve done google and yelp searches and all I come up with is soup and sandwiches for Vegas. San Francisco and NYC seem to have their share...


----------



## caseydog (Dec 13, 2018)

Houston, Port Arthur and other gulf coast cities in Texas have a huge Vietnamese population. There is a really cool fusion going on between Vietnamese and Cajun. A lot of Vietnamese restaurants serve crawfish, when in season.

Like all immigrants, Vietnamese immigrants adapt their cooking to make use of what is fresh and local in their new hometowns. The massive Vietnamese move at the end of the war to the USA led to a lot of Vietnamese moving to Houston and other places along the Texas gulf coast, because there is a lot of similarities between Vietnam and the Texas gulf coast. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efNFAEleGnM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rk8BdXJBUI

CD


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2018)

Your argument is somewhat contradictory, Joel. 

You say Vietnamese food is complex and subtle, but then you refer to Pho and Bahn Mi as merely soup and a sandwich, which they are not.

I agree there could be a restaurant thread, but like Andy said, we're few and far between.

And stop throwing dead cats, for fecks sake. What do you think Pho and Bahn Mi are made from?


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 13, 2018)

We go to a few in Ottawa, Ontario, but they are basically noodle houses..


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 13, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Your argument is somewhat contradictory, Joel.
> 
> You say Vietnamese food is complex and subtle, but then you refer to Pho and Bahn Mi as merely soup and a sandwich, which they are not.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Pho can be as complex as a French onion soup, but it’s still soup. Same with banh mi. It’s a sandwich - ingredients encased in bread. Both delicious in their complexity or simplicity, they still are what they are. To say that that’s what Vietnamese cuisine consists of is like saying Italian cuisine consists of a slice of pizza and a bowl of minestrone.

I’m not a fan of reading about restaurants that, even if I could visit the cities, states, or countries in which they’re located, I probably couldn’t afford, if I could even get a reservation. But if one of you, whom I consider to be friends, posts a “review” of a little restaurant attached to a country inn in Vermont, or posts some pics of a fabulous fish sandwich from a beachside shack in Florida, or a sumptuous Creole dinner at a five star restaurant in NOLA, I feel like I’m personally involved, and I can ask you questions. Reading a restaurant review is just that. Reading your thoughts on a recently visited restaurant, or diner, or seafood shack, is communication.

Sorry about the “dead cat” thing. It is kinda gross, especially when referencing Asian food. I really don’t know where I picked it up. I’ll try to find a more “palatable” metaphor!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 14, 2018)

I dunno about others on DC, *Joel*, but as for myself, I just don't enjoy eating out that much anymore. As my cooking skills improve, the restaurants I'm willing to spend money at are fewer and fewer. Locally, I'm down to two! Otherwise, I'd rather take the same amount of $$ to the grocery store and buy quality ingredients for two or three nights of meals for the two of us - with leftovers, usually! And there are just so many times I can rave about the Irish pub's "Now Famous Irish Potato Pizza" and still make it sound new.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 14, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Sorry. Pho can be as complex as a French onion soup, but it’s still soup. Same with banh mi. It’s a sandwich - ingredients encased in bread. Both delicious in their complexity or simplicity, they still are what they are. To say that that’s what Vietnamese cuisine consists of is like saying Italian cuisine consists of a slice of pizza and a bowl of minestrone.
> 
> I’m not a fan of reading about restaurants that, even if I could visit the cities, states, or countries in which they’re located, I probably couldn’t afford, if I could even get a reservation. But if one of you, whom I consider to be friends, posts a “review” of a little restaurant attached to a country inn in Vermont, or posts some pics of a fabulous fish sandwich from a beachside shack in Florida, or a sumptuous Creole dinner at a five star restaurant in NOLA, I feel like I’m personally involved, and I can ask you questions. Reading a restaurant review is just that. Reading your thoughts on a recently visited restaurant, or diner, or seafood shack, is communication.
> 
> Sorry about the “dead cat” thing. It is kinda gross, especially when referencing Asian food. I really don’t know where I picked it up. I’ll try to find a more “palatable” metaphor!



Not sure where you are going with this post. Its a soup and sandwich. Its either good or not. Eat it, or don't eat it. 

As for cities/state/whatever... sorry if Houston is out of your budget or not good enough for you. I was just trying to introduce you to something new and different. I personally love how foods get mixed as cultures combine. 

I do know what you mean, though. I don't go to Vegas unless I'm paid a lot of money to go there. Yeah, lots of strip mall asian food joints... and strippers. I don't care much for either of them. If I lived in Vegas, I'd want to... wait, I'd never live in Vegas. Never mind. 

If you ever find yourself in Dallas, I'll take you out for a good meal, and pick up the tab. 

CD


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 14, 2018)

Pho !


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2018)

No, that's just soup.



Brb, gotta go feed the cats...


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 14, 2018)

It's Pho !  Of Course it's soup !


a type of Vietnamese soup, typically made from beef stock and  spices to which noodles and thinly sliced beef or chicken are added.


Had it in 'Bravo Pho' ... the local Vietnamese Restaurant....


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 14, 2018)

buckytom said:


> No, that's just soup.
> 
> 
> 
> Brb, *gotta go feed the cats.*..


 To whom?..  
Ross


----------



## jennyema (Dec 14, 2018)

buckytom said:


> No, that's just soup.
> 
> 
> 
> Brb, gotta go feed the cats...


  Umm... I got it ...

Luckily, Boston's Vietnamese population largely lives in my neighborhood so I have a lot of great Vietnamese food to eat anytime I want it.

But, guess what … I still order Pho most of the time.

And there is a bahn mi place right around the corner from my office and that's lunch quite often.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> To whom?..
> Ross




Rofl!!!


----------



## Rascal (Dec 14, 2018)

We eat out a lot, and have travelled extensively through Asia. The Vietnamese Korean Chinese Thai places here are all authentic to me, cooked by immigrants, some second generation. We are also in a dinner club that eat out once a month.

Russ


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 14, 2018)

I think pretty much all of us would post recipes and/or links if asked about an interesting dish we've mentioned on the dinner threads.

Ditto on spending $$ at restaurants.  We'll go for breakfast or lunch once or twice a week, and there's a pizza place and a Thai/Japanese place that are our go to for take out, but high-end places that we go to for special occasions are few and far between, and 1 old fave got dropped off the very short list after our last visit.  If I'm spending $150 and up for a meal for 2 then I better get a delicious meal and great service!  If not, won't be back.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2018)

I haven't had good Vietnamese in a while, come to think of it.

I'm craving those spring rolls with the chewy skin that's semi-transparent so you can see a shrimp and cilantro inside. What do you call those things? (besides Vietnamese Spring rolls)


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 14, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Not sure where you are going with this post. Its a soup and sandwich. Its either good or not. Eat it, or don't eat it.
> 
> As for cities/state/whatever... sorry if Houston is out of your budget or not good enough for you. I was just trying to introduce you to something new and different. I personally love how foods get mixed as cultures combine.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure what you’re talking about, CaseyDog! I never said anything disparaging about Houston, nor would I. I’ve been there several times, had some great food and fun times I don’t know where you came up with the idea that it’s “not good enough” for me!

And fusion is how modern Vietnamese cuisine was born. The Vietnamese are probably the best in the world when it comes to incorporating new techniques and foods into their already eclectic gastronomy.

The Asian restaurants here on and around Spring Mountain, where “Chinatown” is, are some of the best in the country, I’d wager. And the mix is incredible. I think nearly every Asian country is represented. Las Vegas is a lot more than “strip malls and strippers.” And it’s not all about the Strip either. And I don’t think I’ve ever been in a city with so many int’l markets. Everything from Phillipino to Korean to Indian, and everything within a half hour drive.

What I’m “doing” with this thread is just trying to spark a conversation. I’m really sorry you infer insults or slights where there is no such implication.

And I _will_ take you up on that offer for a Dallas dinner! Probably not any time soon though. Travel is simply not in our budget right now...


----------



## Rascal (Dec 14, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I haven't had good Vietnamese in a while, come to think of it.
> 
> I'm craving those spring rolls with the chewy skin that's semi-transparent so you can see a shrimp and cilantro inside. What do you call those things? (besides Vietnamese Spring rolls)



my wife calls them spring rolls in condoms,lol.

Russ


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 14, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I dunno about others on DC, *Joel*, but as for myself, I just don't enjoy eating out that much anymore. As my cooking skills improve, the restaurants I'm willing to spend money at are fewer and fewer. Locally, I'm down to two! Otherwise, I'd rather take the same amount of $$ to the grocery store and buy quality ingredients for two or three nights of meals for the two of us - with leftovers, usually! And there are just so many times I can rave about the Irish pub's "Now Famous Irish Potato Pizza" and still make it sound new.


I haven’t been to a real restaurant, even on the level of Appleby’s, in I don’t know how long! When we did go out on occasion, it was usually to a restaurant that serves food I wouldn’t normally prepare at home, and there’s quite a few of those! Sushi is high on the list, as well as other Japanese food like _nabeyaki_ and _robatayaki_. Odd about the _nabeyaki_, or “hot pot,” because it’s a favorite to prepare at home in most Japanese families.

I enjoy going out on special occasions, mostly birthdays, for exquisitely prepared and served haute cuisine. And if we’re in the mood for Chinese, we’ll, we don’t go out, but we do order in.

I don’t make fish and chips either, so we go to a pub not too far from here if we get the urge for it. McMullen’s has the best fish and chips I’ve had, and during happy hour you can get three lovely large pieces of perfectly battered and fried cod with chips, enough for Mark and me to split, for just $2.50!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 14, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I’m surprised there’s no forum for restaurants, but I guess since this is mainly a cooking site, restaurant stuff belongs off topic...



There's a Road Food forum, though, so I think a forum for Eating Out Locally or something similar would be a fun addition. Joel, you can make a request in the Tech Support forum to add a new one. 



JustJoel said:


> Vietnamese cuisine is one of the most complex and subtle cuisines on the planet as I understand it; a mixture of Asian and European cuisines that rival the most complex French orItalian techniques. So why can America only come up with soup and sandwich restaurants? I would _love_ to experience some true haute Vietnamese cuisine! (Preferably when someone else is picking up the tab!)



Just guessing but maybe because Asians have been discriminated against for a long time and Asian food hasn't been considered "high end" for the most part in the United States, the restaurants that offer it emphasize the most "comfort food" aspects - soup and sandwiches  The Vietnamese and other Asian restaurants in my area offer much more than those items, like spring rolls, bun (noodle salad) and other salads.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2018)

There are plenty of high end Asian restaurants around. To say it's due to discrimination is ridiculous.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 14, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> ...
> 
> Just guessing but maybe because Asians have been discriminated against for a long time and Asian food hasn't been considered "high end" for the most part in the United States, the restaurants that offer it emphasize the most "comfort food" aspects - soup and sandwiches  The Vietnamese and other Asian restaurants in my area offer much more than those items, like spring rolls, bun (noodle salad) and other salads.





buckytom said:


> There are plenty of high end Asian restaurants around. To say it's due to discrimination is ridiculous.


It seems plausible to me. Just because NYC has some high end Asian restos, doesn't mean that anti-Asian feelings might not be a factor elsewhere.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2018)

Lol, I just may have been outside of the NY area once or twice. I know that sounds crazy to such worldly people as yourselves.

Are we really discussing socio-political reasons for why Joel can't find a restaurant that he wouldn't otherwise go out to anyway?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2018)

buckytom said:


> There are plenty of high end Asian restaurants around. To say it's due to discrimination is ridiculous.


Maybe there are in and around New York.

The jokes about Asians eating cats prove the point. Irrational fear of MSG does as well.

If you're interested in the socio-political history of Chinese immigration to the United States, here's a quick look. I'm almost finished with a book that includes this history, which was mentioned here by tenspeed a month or so ago.

https://www.khanacademy.org/humanit...ants-and-mexican-americans-westward-expansion


----------



## buckytom (Dec 15, 2018)

I just so happened to be talking to a good friend recently about how weird it is that there are Irish pubs in almost every country in the world. He's lived in about 25 or 30 or so different countries, and regularly travels to many more. (He's originally from Ireland, works in petroleum and mining industries)
I've heard this discussed by other well travelled Irish folks as well over the years. 

He happened to mention that the only other nationality represented in so many places, actually more due to liquor bans in many Muslim countries, were the Chinese in that there are Chinese restaurants everywhere as well.

If anti-Asian discrimination were such a factor as you suggested, neither nationality would be doing such ubiquitous business.

As far as reading books and thinking you know something, a little learning can be a dangerous thing. Drink deep, or taste not from the Pierian spring.

Besides, I juat did a search of Vietnamese restaurants in Las Vegas, and while Joel is correct about there being a lot of places that serve Pho there, there are many with broader menus. You just have to look. 

Again, the entire argument is odd as he says he rarely goes out to eat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I just so happened to be talking to a good friend recently about how weird it is that there are Irish pubs in almost every country in the world. He's lived in about 25 or 30 or so different countries, and regularly travels to many more. (He's originally from Ireland, works in petroleum and mining industries)
> I've heard this discussed by other well travelled Irish folks as well over the years.
> 
> He happened to mention that the only other nationality represented in so many places, actually more due to liquor bans in many Muslim countries, were the Chinese in that there are Chinese restaurants everywhere as well.
> ...



That's not a valid conclusion. It's pretty common for immigrants who face discrimination to be restricted to doing menial or domestic work, such as laundry and cooking workingmen's food. Things that were often considered "women's work. That's all that most of the Chinese immigrants were permitted to do when they came to California for the Gold Rush (did you read the link?). 



buckytom said:


> As far as reading books and thinking you know something, a little learning can be a dangerous thing. Drink deep, or taste not from the Pierian spring.


Back atcha. I think a well-researched book by a Yale professor of history provides a deeper dive into the topic than the anecdotal experience of a friend of yours. 

http://books.wwnorton.com/books/Author.aspx?id=4294992130


buckytom said:


> Besides, I juat did a search of Vietnamese restaurants in Las Vegas, and while Joel is correct about there being a lot of places that serve Pho there, there are many with broader menus. You just have to look.



My local Vietnamese restaurants serve more than pho, too, but they're not what I would call high-end. 



buckytom said:


> Again, the entire argument is odd as he says he rarely goes out to eat.



So what? He started a discussion. That's what we do here


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Maybe there are in and around New York.
> 
> The jokes about Asians eating cats prove the point. Irrational fear of MSG does as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that excellent link. And thank you for making well-nuanced points.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 15, 2018)

You missed three critical points. 

To quote Good Will Hunting: "If I asked you about art, you’d probably give me the skinny on every art book ever written. Michelangelo, you know a lot about him. Life’s work, political aspirations, him and the pope, sexual orientations, the whole works, right? But I’ll bet you can’t tell me what it smells like in the Sistine Chapel. You’ve never actually stood there and looked up at that beautiful ceiling."
So, thanks for minimizing my friend's actual life experience.

And, high end doesn't necessarily mean expensive or wonderful physical surroundings. Joel mentioned the subtlety and complexity of the cuisine. That, if done well, is high end in itself.

Finally, as far as discussing things goes, again, it's a ridiculous thing to say that the restaurants Joel didn't consider don't exist due to discrimination.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 15, 2018)

Outside of large metropolitan areas and some wealthy resort areas, could it be a matter of economics?   In my experience, in smaller towns and cities, Asian, especially Chinese, restaurants are seen as inexpensive places to eat.  Even where we live, other than a few places on the beach/touristy or pretty affluent areas, you don't  find many high-end Asian restaurants.  Other than in areas where there is a large population living of that specific ethnicity, you didn't see Vietnamese or Korean restaurants hardly at all until the last 7 or 8 years or so.  We just had a pho restaurant open up close to us.  Haven't been in there yet, but I'd guess they are mid range casual from what can be seen through the windows.  I think there just hasn't been a demand for the lesser known Asian cuisines until the foodie travel shows and cooking shows started highlighting them, thus, creating demand.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm sure it has to do with economics rather than discrimination.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 15, 2018)

I believe it is economics..most countries/ethnic populations, don't, or won't, spend as much money on restaurants, and food in general,  as us North Americans do. And, they likely eat out more than we do. They eat less meat, don't tip as much, restaurants are less extravagant and expenive to build and maintain, usually mom and pop/family owned and operated. .so, all this makes eating out less expensive..why would you go to a restaurant and spend 100 bucks at a Franchise place when you could eat out 3 times for 33 bucks each time? I think that is the way they see things..I see it that way...lol


I think that is why you don't see many high end restaurants..too expensive/risky to run and their own demographic probably won't support it..


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2018)

buckytom said:


> So, thanks for minimizing my friend's actual life experience.



Sorry, bucky, but one person's experience through only that person's lens is not definitive. It's one data point, not a range of input.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Thank you for that excellent link. And thank you for making well-nuanced points.


Thank you, taxy. I appreciate you saying that.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> Outside of large metropolitan areas and some wealthy resort areas, could it be a matter of economics?   In my experience, in smaller towns and cities, *Asian, especially Chinese, restaurants are seen as inexpensive places to eat*.



Why do you think that's true of Asian cuisine rather than, say, French or Italian?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 15, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry, bucky, but one person's experience through only that person's lens is not definitive. It's one data point, not a range of input.




It's a heck of a lot better than an idiotic presumption based on a book you read. And you're still defending this position.  It's ok.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I'm sure it has to do with economics rather than discrimination.





buckytom said:


> It's a heck of a lot better than an idiotic presumption based on a book you read. And you're still defending this position.  It's ok.


And you're positive you're right and angrily defending your position, to the point of insulting me. I'll bet you haven't even looked at the link I posted or the author information about the book. (btw, my thoughts are based on more than just one book - or just books - but I don't think it would be useful to provide a bibliography.) 

You decided instantly that I was wrong and you were right, probably based on the clear hostility you feel towards me, and never even considered what I was actually saying. Ok then. Have a nice day [emoji2]


----------



## Rascal (Dec 15, 2018)

Great range of views. 

Russ


----------



## buckytom (Dec 15, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> And you're positive you're right and angrily defending your position, to the point of insulting me. I'll bet you haven't even looked at the link I posted or the author information about the book. (btw, my thoughts are based on more than just one book - or just books - but I don't think it would be useful to provide a bibliography.)
> 
> You decided instantly that I was wrong and you were right, probably based on the clear hostility you feel towards me, and never even considered what I was actually saying. Ok then. Have a nice day [emoji2]



Who's angry? Please don't try to put words or feelings in my mouth.

Nice straw man, though. Anything to not let it go, to have the last word.

It's ok to say it's probably wasn't a great idea.


----------



## Rascal (Dec 15, 2018)

GG, you need to stop taking your angry pills. Chill man.

Russ


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2018)

lolz, I'm not the one with the angry tone. I'm over here having a conversation and someone else is calling my suggestion idiotic. Learn to discern 

I've also noticed that you've picked up bucky's habit of getting your kicks out of demeaning me, so, I'll take your suggestions with the requisite handful of salt. Tks anyway.


----------



## Rascal (Dec 15, 2018)

Touched a nerve, sorry , didn't mean to. Only thing bt and I have in common is a bit of humour.  Have a nice day.

Russ


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 15, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> lolz, I'm not the one with the angry tone. I'm over here having a conversation and someone else is calling my suggestion idiotic. Learn to discern
> 
> I've also noticed that you've picked up bucky's habit of getting your kicks out of demeaning me, so, *I'll take your suggestions with the requisite handful of salt. *Tks anyway.



I don't want to be known as correcting anyone but, I thinks its a pinch or grain of salt..  

https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/take+with+a+pinch+of+salt
Ross


----------



## Rascal (Dec 15, 2018)

Correct jc.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> I don't want to be known as correcting anyone but, I thinks its a pinch or grain of salt..
> 
> https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/take+with+a+pinch+of+salt
> Ross


The less reliable the assertion, the more salt is needed! Get it? Get it?


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 15, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> It's called hyperbole. I'll let you look it up



Thanks but, I'll just read your offerings..  
Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Thanks but, I'll just read your offerings..
> Ross


Scratch that, see my edit. You're too quick, Ross! [emoji16]


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 15, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> The less reliable the assertion, the more salt is needed! Get it? Get it?



THAT, I do like...  
Ross


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 15, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Why do you think that's true of Asian cuisine rather than, say, French or Italian?



Italian  and French cuisines are long established in this country.  Vietnamese and Korean, not so much, even though Vietnamsee cuisine is influenced by French cuisine.  Also, because of the general expectation that French food is probably going to be expensive, and the fact that mom and pop Italian places, as well as high end Italian places have been around a long time.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 15, 2018)

I don't have much experience with Vietnamese restaurants, but my next door neighbors are Vietnamese and every now and then they host a family dinner in their back yard. 

The aroma coming over the fence just kills me - in a good way.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 15, 2018)

buckytom said:


> To quote Good Will Hunting: "If I asked you about art, you’d probably give me the skinny on every art book ever written. Michelangelo, you know a lot about him. Life’s work, political aspirations, him and the pope, sexual orientations, the whole works, right? But I’ll bet you can’t tell me what it smells like in the Sistine Chapel. *You’ve never actually stood there and looked up at that beautiful ceiling.*"



Oh, oh, oh... I have. I don't recall what it smells like. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Oh, oh, oh... I have. I don't recall what it smells like.
> 
> CD


I have, too. And I spent at least half an hour gazing in admiration at David. Highly recommend "The Agony and the Ecstasy," if you like Michelangelo and like to read.

What it smells like? Who cares? I remember how the artwork made me feel and that's what artwork is for. For me. It may be different for you and her and him and that's okay.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 15, 2018)

That completely misses the point, which was a quote from the movie. But the idea of discrimination being the reason for Joel being unable to find a restaurant to his liking is so ridiculous that I guess misdirection is  good way out.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 16, 2018)

An interesting article in _Taste_ about why Vietnamese food in America is stuck in the 1970’s.

I didn’t write this article, I just read it and thought it was interesting, and thought it might add to the discussion!


----------

